# Rev Up Your Compost With Compost Activators



## Larrey_Riddle (Apr 16, 2011)

Mike McGrath discusses activators in his book, "Book of Compost." He states emphatically that activators are not worth the money paid for them. He says a handful of finished compost will do the same thing. Are you just pushing a product? This is a subject with as many different opinions as there are styles of gardens.


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Larrey - Yes, everything in gardening has different opinions and different views on things, especially when it comes to organic gardening methods. Everyone has their own view and that's one of the things that makes gardening so interesting. A diverse mixture of opinions is very healthy, I think.

As far as "just pushing a product" I do believe I mention in the article that compost activators are not necessarily needed, but can be used to speed up the process. I also mention organic activator alternative such as finished compost, manures, and even human urine (as weird as that is, but it is a good activator).

So I don't think I'm pushing a product on anyone. If you want to try the product, try it. If you do not, use one of the other methods. 

Maybe you should read the entire article before jumping to conclusions?

Thank you for your comment and have a great day!

By the way, nice last name


----------



## James2 (Mar 15, 2012)

I started my compost pile in the fall, my source of leaves is from avocado trees. Avocado tree's drop there leaves in the spring (at least mine do) I started my compost pile with green avocado leaves (nitrogen?) and brown dried grass clippings (carbon?) Pile never heated up added maure and soil, some evidence of breakdown, worms and bugs present. Should i start over with green class clippings and dry tree leaves?


----------



## Dave8 (Jul 7, 2012)

I make a concoction that really speeds up the process, I mix beer, a soft drink and urine together in a hose sprayer and soak the pile. Really throws it into overdrive!


----------



## Sharon1 (Apr 5, 2015)

When I try to read this article part of it is covered by an ad, making it undreadable.


----------

